# tell your fav marking



## HorseAround (May 21, 2013)

What is your Favorite horse marking?

personally a big, long blaze makes me melt, I just love them!

>>tell yours

Thanks, HorseAround
"To ride or not to ride...STUPID QUESTION"


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

None! Haha I like solids no chrome....


----------



## HorseAround (May 21, 2013)

Roperchick said:


> None! Haha I like solids no chrome....


My lesson horse is bay with a blaze. But there is a really pretty chestnut named Gus he's my 2nd favorite horse


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*I love lots of chrome, Blazes, socks, just whatever.*


----------



## HorseAround (May 21, 2013)

Ha!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

U love tobiano markings and I love dapples. For some reason I prefer color diluted horses to have no white.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I love all the Paints, but I am a sucker for a nice tobiano (see our Angel and new colt, Buckshot).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ariatgirl2008 (Sep 17, 2012)

Dapples are super cute  My boy with..semi dapples i guess..lol


----------



## HorseAround (May 21, 2013)

I love dapples also


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I prefer solid colors with absolutely no white on the legs or body, but a star or strip is fine.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Britt said:


> I prefer solid colors with absolutely no white on the legs or body, but a star or strip is fine.


Yeah that's what I like about my dunskin colt there's not a spec of white on him. (Well the guard hairs) but that's not marking that's a dun trait. And jet just has a star. Though ironically on the opposite end of the spectrum, I have a Dom. White horse who is almost completely white lol. You can see his nose in the pic lol ;-).








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I like a medium sized star and a small snip... lol something oddly similar to my mare.. and I like medium to tall socks. Another marking I like that I didn't used to are the "freckles" on a fleabitten grey.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I love, love, love chrome/sabino. These two are basically my ideal horses (color wise), big blazes and four stockings on a chestnut and bay: Flashy chestnut sabino with four high stockings for sale in Sheboygan, Wisconsin, United States of America :: HorseClicks Windsong Darq Myst - Bay Moderate Sabino Arabian Mare


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

I love bald faces! And dapples! But I like all colors and markings of horses. They are all beautiful to look at! I love looking into a herd with all different colors! My light brown/bay horse POPS in a field of browns and paints! He's like a golden penny!


----------



## lovexlaugh (Feb 18, 2013)

I like solid colours like bay or black with some kind of leg and face marking.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

I LOVE frame overos! Especially when they have 4 socks and a blaze with just a spot on their belly like my mom's mare had 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iAMalpha (May 19, 2013)

grullas with lots of *CHROME*
and frames


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I guess my favourite, would be a well marked tobiano, of either black/white or bay/white, as Playboy in my avatar. I also love a dark bay with socks or stockings and a blaze. I also like really black silvers, with or without dapples.

Lizzie


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

I love my mares blaze, it has spots all over it


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

I also love a red bay with no leg markings and a blaze or no face markings, very black points.


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

I am a sucker for a bay with lots of chrome (4 high whites and a blaze)... But I like my geldings face markings of a star and snip. Ironically, my filly has nearly the same exact markings as my gelding with the same feet white, just a little higher on the backs, and an extra chin spot.


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Overo paints. I've ALWAYS wanted one.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Stockings!









They look so flashy when they move... 

Other than that, I like solid dark colors, no white. Especially a nice, vibrant blood bay. Yum.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I love any color horse that is splashed white! love love love! Or tall stocking and a lot of white on the face are good too! Love Love love All Time Fancy:


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Pintaloosas are awesome but I have no pictures handy since I'm on my hubby's computer.


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

MelissaAnn said:


> I love any color horse that is splashed white! love love love! Or tall stocking and a lot of white on the face are good too! Love Love love All Time Fancy:


Is this the Sabino gene at all or is that something different?


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

CatrinaB87 said:


> Is this the Sabino gene at all or is that something different?


probably frame, sabino, and splashed white. Sabino because his white has jagged edges and they kind of roan on the sides. Splashed white because it looks like he ran through a puddle of white paint and dipped his head in it. Frame I am guessing on based on his blue eyes.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Splash is more likely in this case to cause the blue eyes than frame. Doesn't mean that frame isn't present though.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Splash is more likely in this case to cause the blue eyes than frame. Doesn't mean that frame isn't present though.


Thanks for clearing that up for us!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I like a blaze and four white socks. The more chrome the better.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

i love a max frame. and red is always a favorite, be it red bay, or red chestnut, or red roan. i love a redhead. bald faces, dun striping, and the lucky spot. all of my horses (except abby, whos half mine) have a lucky spot. on the upper lip completely independent of any other markings, both of my colored horses have a spot between the size of a nickle and a quarter. i kiss the lucky spots every day


----------



## riette (May 30, 2013)

Dapples are super pretty, especially with whiteish horses. but I love bay horses with black socks


----------



## Bandits Momma (Jun 6, 2013)

I love a star, snip and two matching hind pastern (small) socks  or a black horse with matching 4 coronet socks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Colour my World (Jun 3, 2013)

I love freckles. My mare has the tiniest star on her head and a tiny coronet band. My old show pony had a stripe/blaze and 4socks. On all his markings were spots! It was so cute! His name was crayola cus he had crazy colours! I also am a sucker for dapples.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I love big wide blazes and 4 small socks on dark coloured horses and no markings on light coloured horses. I also LOVE medium sized snips with stars in the shape of hearts. I also love dapples in grey horses and light horses like palominos!


----------



## Jangalian (May 6, 2013)

Brindle!  Makes my horse easy to identify! XD Also love lots of Dun factor! The smuttier the better!


----------

